# SoCal: Mini-Meet, October 18th, 2002



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

http://www.b15sentra.net/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=37164


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

what goes on at the mini meet (sorry I've never been to one)


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

sweet. i met up w/ these guys last month. i was the only one that didnt own a b15, or an ser for that matter... we jus meet up, hang out, talk about stuff, see what people do to their cars. basically loiter and show off our cars.


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> *what goes on at the mini meet (sorry I've never been to one) *


BS.. hahaha.. seriously.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Do you guys mind if i bring my B14 sentra over to Krispy Kreme?? I live in South El Monte and I was going to go to meet up with you guys before the Mossy thing.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2002)

by all means! more the merrier I say.


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

yeah, then i wont be the only b14! haha... but i dunno if ill be able to make it anymore, since im runnin on a donut right now


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

V i V i D 200sx said:


> *yeah, then i wont be the only b14! haha... but i dunno if ill be able to make it anymore, since im runnin on a donut right now *



They've got donuts at Krispy Kreme's if you want to put donuts all around..  hahaha


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

haha, thanks man.... i wonder what it'd be like to run on all donuts... just slidin all over the place and stuff. haha (empty parking lot, of course)


----------



## bickmade (Aug 16, 2002)

I'm looking for this day. I live down in san diego and im gonna bring my stock 200SX, looking forward to see my results for 50 bucks.  90whp W00T!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2002)

*so cal mini meet*

is this meeting for anyone, i have a b14 and were do u guys meet and also what goesw on these meetings.my 99 sentra se http://members.cardomain.com/1q2w3e4r5t


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I cant wait. I just installed my HotShot Cold Air Intake and i want to see what other sentras are running.


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

V i V i D 200sx said:


> *haha, thanks man.... i wonder what it'd be like to run on all donuts... just slidin all over the place and stuff. haha (empty parking lot, of course) *


You never know what you're gonna see at these mini-meets. Last time the Altima guys hung out there, there was some older Accord trying to slide and a group of Action Package Celica guys meeting up at the same place.. haha


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

bickmade said:


> *I'm looking for this day. I live down in san diego and im gonna bring my stock 200SX, looking forward to see my results for 50 bucks.  90whp W00T!! *


Dyno at Krispy Kreme? I think you're trying to post in the Stillen thread.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2002)

so who's comin?


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2002)

were are these mini meets and at what time 



'








pics of my 99 sentra se
http://members.cardomain.com/1q2w3e4r5t


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

mayco said:


> *were are these mini meets and at what time*


* 

I hate to be a dick but how about reading the whole thread. Its at the krispy kreme in Puente Hills by the mall, off the 60 free way Azusa Exit. B15 sentra forums*


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2002)

thats cool bro. ya i didnt read the entire thread


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

ThaiBruin said:


> *so who's comin? *


Yeah.. who's goin?


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2002)

Ry Ry said:


> *Yeah.. who's goin? *


guess we'll find out tonite 

what time are you goin?


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

ThaiBruin said:


> *guess we'll find out tonite
> 
> what time are you goin? *


Leaving SD around 7:00.


----------

